# Customs ????



## MechEng3 (May 19, 2005)

Just a question...Is U.S. Customs not allowing laser show units into the country?? A friend said that they kept one of his for 7 days on a recent purchase from The Far East.Just wondering if a risky or "no show" transaction with me losing $$$ may be of chance. Again just looking for advice befor taking plunge on a show / display unit.Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jasonme (May 19, 2005)

they WILL destroy lasers that are too powerful; possibly over 5mw.

question answered, thread will close!


----------



## xenophobe (May 19, 2005)

They won't destroy ALL lasers >5mW, only ones that do not meet FDA Regulation for their power class. >5mW lasers need safties, i.e. keylock, shutter and power on indicators at the very least.


----------



## luckytexan (May 19, 2005)

Several reports I just read from WL buyers today:

"Customs has seized my laser pointer which I have been charged $500+ for.
I am a legitimate business owner who
needs the laser for safe responsible
business use. I am still waiting for
customs to send my a letter telling
me what my options are. So far I
am not happy with wicked lasers.!!!" -- St. Jimmy

"Any Class IIIb laser that does not have a lock and a damper on it is illegal in the USA. Period. Wicked knows this, yet still takes your money. There is a word for this. The word is: Criminal. Got it? Good!" -- Dave

"Just because you're a contractor doesn't mean you have a specific need for a laser this powerful. Go to the FDA site and do a search on lasers. You will find, as I have, that you now have to have a permit filed with the FDA or they will seize your buy as soon as it comes in. But don't take my word for it...go ahead...buy away." -- Anon

"As far as im concerned someone stole the contents of my package, if It were customs they would have taken the whole thing, not just a partial. Any ways you can buy class III a&b in the u.s. legally. just look in astronomer magazine for vendors. im a licensed contractor ,so I do not see the reason why I can't owen one for commercial use."-- Philippe

"Also, there was an article in Customs that mentioned Wicked Lasers. They are seizing any overpowered lasers that come from him or other countries, including China and almost all European countries." -- Annon

Doesn't look good eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif Thread closed?


----------



## Raccoon (May 20, 2005)

What's with all the mini moderators pretend-closing threads today?


----------



## gecko991 (May 20, 2005)

Now it seems all lasers greater then 5mw must have multiple safeties installed in compliance with FDA standards including a proper FDA acession ID number or risk seizure upon entering the U.S. Customs must have one hell of a toy box acquired lately.


----------



## Arni (May 20, 2005)

i am so happy to live NOT in the US !!!!!!!!!
I have my own brain and can think for my self and can buy what ever i want everywhere in the world.


----------



## Raccoon (May 20, 2005)

*Land of the . . .*

[*]FREE (with every purchase of $200 or more, if you act now!) [*]FREE (with every restriction, penalty, fine and jail time!)

</tangent>


----------



## Kiessling (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Land of the . . .*

Should this thread drift into a direction where there's talk about circumventing customs regulation it will indeed be closed. Otherwise it is very informative to know what you can and cannot import in your country, so carry on happily ...
bernhard

P.S.: This isn't a WL jeers-thread either, so please let's not again wreck a thread because of this


----------



## gecko991 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Land of the . . .*

Bring it on..........


----------



## JorgX (Jun 4, 2005)

I bought a 95mw laser pointer from wickedlasers.com and totally loved it. Words cannot adequately describe how awesome this thing was at night. I'd walk around my house at night with my only illumination being the light from this laser bouncing off the ceiling. I was stunned to see how well a tenth of a watt of light could light up a room. I gave it to my dad for Father's Day and then ordered two more. Though, I did think it was odd that it came inside a box that made it look like one of two high-cost pens.

Today I received another package from wickedlasers. This time, I was shocked to find what appeared to be a mouse - along with a shipping form that claimed the only content was a $12 optical mouse. When I looked closer, it seems that there was a rectangular empty spot in the packaging, inside which you could probably hide a laser pointer.

Except... no laser pointer.

But there was this note:

U.S. CUSTOMS AND BORDER PROTECTION
Department of Homeland Security

NOTICE

PURSUANT TO 19CFR145.59 NARCOTICS AND/OR OTHER CONTRABAND PROHIBITED FROM ENTRY INTO THE UNITED STATES HAVE BEEN SEIZED FROM THIS MAIL SHIPMENT FOR APPROPRIATE ACTION AND DISPOSITION UNDER CUSTOMS LAW. TITLE 19CDR (CODE OF FEDERAL REGULATIONS) SECTION 145.59

there was a hand-written note that said "laser pointer over 5mw"

So, now I've paid for 3 laser pointers, and I own none. Obviously I'll be taking this up with customs. At the very least, they should be willing to allow me to pay to ship the laser back, so I can get my money back. I'd also like to know precisely what law is being violated. And, as they are an advertiser on Google (which is how I found about them in the first place) I think I'll be able to have them removed if indeed these pens are illegal.

As a side note, does anyone know if it's legal to import the laser diodes that make up this laser? I was really hoping to take one of these apart and make a custom light fixture out of it - something where the light is coming from the ground and lighting up a fixture on the ceiling.

Sigh. This sucks; this had been a really really great laser.


----------



## senecaripple (Jun 4, 2005)

those good ol' days are gone for sure!


----------



## gecko991 (Jun 4, 2005)

That really sucks,Customs has stepped things up and is watching everything Wicked among others sends into this Country from China.When they find a high powered Laser that has no key lock and ap shutter that complies with FDA standards they just add it to the pile. Wicked Laser in this case continues to produce high powered pointers without any incorporated safties which allows U.S. Customs to act on Title 19CFR section 145.59 of the code based on the Patriot act. Yet another bad experience and they continue to sell them to people in the U.S. fully aware of what will happen.


----------



## Ivar (Jun 4, 2005)

Why doesn't wicked lasers produce any <5mW lasers? Does anyone know?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 4, 2005)

Its the Law. I don't like every law out there but I do try to follow the laws the best that I can. 

I did find out that I was breaking the law but I didn't know that I was. I have stopped what I was doing and am going to try and see if I can do the samething with the exception of doing it legally the next time around. Nope, I didn't get reported, I found out by reading that I was in violation and kind of reported myself.

I had no idea that the law on these was being broken. One thing to remember when trying to circumvent the law is that when you do, you should not expect to be working from a position of power. I would be surprised if anyone got the items back if this is indeed a violation. 

Some might not understand this. But breaking some of the laws here hurts more people than you would think. In this I am not talking about the possibility of a laser accident. 

On being glad that you don't live in the US. It seems that we have different freedoms and have lost others. I might not be able to obtain legally a laser that I want but I can carry a concealed firearm here without violating the law.

I don't thing all laws are good and I do think under the right circumstances some laws should be broken but remember, if you break the rules and get caught, don't expect the government to be understanding.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jun 4, 2005)

If people did not aim these things at air craft I am allmost shure customs would not be taking these laser pointers at the rate they are. Aside from that I guess the moral of this is, if you wish to import a higher then 5mw laser, be shure it's legal first. 

As for the question on just a laser diode? thats concidered a part and not a compleat system, but if you get that diode and build it into a system, that system needs to meet the rules for sutch a device. 

I just got a CrystaLaser from canada with no problems but it does comply with the rules as far as I know.


----------



## xenophobe (Jun 4, 2005)

JonSidneyB, there is no way around the Customs Seizures unless you're lucky. They will NOT allow those in for any reason whatsoever. They do not meet FDA reg, and will continue to be confiscated, with no way to get them in. The only way might be to request approval via FD 701/FD2877 forms, but since they already don't meet approval, you will need to prove some real need for these, like R&D or Educational credentials and local variances, etc. Most likely you will still be denied.

Just as with German made Walther PPKs and Glock 25 and Glock 28 .380s, they just don't meet sporting import regulations and can't be imported regardless if you ask nicely.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 5, 2005)

The law is broken all of the time. Many people mislable the contents of the shippment. Not all packages are checked. Item are brought in via passenger luggage as well.


----------



## MechEng3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello to all. My friend received his laser system today. He said it arrived in great shape. It was a K-1000 big dipper unit. He said it is very nice. I will go to see it tonight and am planning to purchase one myself. He said that it had went right on through the system. He also said that it was DMX control or stand alone operation. I have a pangolin/PC driver assembly and hope it will drive a 635nm and this unit in unison. Just wanted to keep the info comming. I am almost sure to place the order tonight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## MechEng3 (Jun 14, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/touche.gifI guess that customs gave me a break or I just got lucky ! I have just opened my K-1000 unit from Big Dipper. It is a well made unit and powers up to the claim of 100mW. All in all a nice display unit. Can't wait to see working through DMX ! It is going to be made conformant with a key safety and a beam blocking device. Will be a nice show/indoor party display strong enough for small gym settings. Now I need a killer smoke machine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## xenophobe (Jun 14, 2005)

How would you have gotten lucky? That sounds like a legally importable device...


----------



## MechEng3 (Jun 14, 2005)

Never the less I have it..And it is already made compliant.It would seem that anything not US made and over 5mW imported , and doesn't have the proper safety devices is getting the axe !!!It now has a key lockout to protect against unauthorised {power input} use as well as a Coherent beam shutter assy. Very nice but havent had time to hook up to DMX control. I may sell it , though. I want one of the F-01 P/C controlled units with the Laser Magician software. These units are compliant with all US Customs regulations. I feel that the Big Dipper units are a great buy.


----------



## demolish (Jun 14, 2005)

I would be curious how you built the shutter assy. I've already made a key interlock using an alarm key system.

They are defintly not legal the way they are shipped in. 

Also keep in mind you will want to purchase an IR filter as they do not come with any.


----------

